# Schwarzenegger- Power Training counters High Set /vol.-Training, from Encyclopedia



## ARNIE1947 (Oct 4, 2010)

ARNOLD SCHWARZENEGGER IN HIS ENCYCLOPEDIA STATES THAT

, ''...*heavy days ( POWER TRAINING ) ,  makes , you stronger for high volume training ..''* (page 122 )

''including power training in your training also helps to make you stronger for the rest of your training ..''

''to shape and develop the body , it is nessessary to do a lot of the endurance kind of training - plenty of sets and reps; but i also believe that unless you include LOW REP , strength training you will never achieve the hardness and density necessary .....''.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

arnold states '' the bigger your muscles get , the stronger you become and therefore , the harder you are capable of training ...'' (page 68-69 ) SPECIFICITY OF TRAINING .

Schwarzenegger elaborates , '' when a muscle has been strengthened , it is capable of more intense effort, which manifests itself in two ways -

-ability to do more work
-do equal work in less time...

this means a trained muscle is not only stronger , it is faster ..'' (page 72, INTENSITY OF EFFORT )

THUS , Arnold concludes , ''.... by forcing myself to go to the limit every so often I counterbalanced , the lighter weight, higher - rep training that made up the majority of my workouts ....(page 122 ). ''

Schwarzenegger states , '' once you have gained 15 pounds or more of muscle mass , you are then ready .... to train for shape , size and mass ( page 169-170 ).''

------------------------------------------------------------------

But many of the H.I.T. GUYZ who criticize High Volume Training , never mention the fact , that schwarzenegger, RECOMMENDS , insists that  POWER TRAINING is necessary ...to gain mass ... and then , THIS MASS YOU GAIN OVER A PERIOD OF TIME ,makes you ,stronger and faster for the endurance type of high set training or high volume training ....

---------------------------------------------------------------------

In reference to *tendon strength and power training*
Schwarzenegger ,in his encyclopedia further states:

 ''Heavy training strengthens the attachment of the tendon to the bone ...(PAGE 122 ). ''

-----------------------------------------------------------------------


*''STRENGTH IMBALANCE BETWEEN MUSCLES AND TENDONS ''.
*
( On page 708 )  , Schwarzenegger in his Encyclopedia elaborates ,

 ''...... remember , the stronger you are , the more strain you are able to put on your muscles and tendons ,

but often the muscles gain strength at  a faster rate than the tendons ,

 thus creating an imbalance that can cause problems.
----------------------------------------------------------------


  Further,  Arnold states , ''You must allow yourself to progress at a reasonable rate , and not attempt to train too intensely or with too much weight ...''.

 '' Even when you do power training , you do not necessarily go to your absolute maximum every time.

Training moderately heavy one day and then to your limit the next is more likely to speed up your progress

 than maximum effort every time . ( page 122 ) ''

On page (115 ) , Arnold explains , '' ... you over train a muscle , forcing it to work too hard , too quickly after the preceding excercise session , you will not give it a chance to grow and your progress will slow down . '' 

----------------------------------------------------------------


arnold mentions something about inducing  ,.. '' sarcoplasmic hypertrophy. ''

(I'LL POST ARNOLD'S QUOTE FROM ENCYCLO . LATER )

Thus once your Tendons and Ligaments,and Muscles get Bigger and Stronger, you can train,''High Set Rep'' or Volume Training ....which is essential for the Competitive Professional Bodybuilder , to which the ''Encyclopedia '' ,  is primarily addressed .

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ARNIE1947 (Oct 4, 2010)

*power training and reg park*

Arnold Schwarzenegger and Reg Park

Arnold Schwarzenegger and Reg Park - Bodybuilding Discussion Forum

-----------------------------
an interesting link I found ....


----------



## ARNIE1947 (Oct 4, 2010)

arnold mentions something about inducing  ,.. '' sarcoplasmic hypertrophy. ''

(I'LL POST ARNOLD'S QUOTE FROM ENCYCLO . LATER )

Thus once your Tendons and Ligaments,and Muscles get Bigger and Stronger, you can train,''High Set Rep'' or Volume Training ....which is essential for the Competitive Professional Bodybuilder , to which the ''Encyclopedia '' ,  is primarily addressed .

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Interesting links , I would like to Share ....

Hypertrophy and Muscle Growth | Muscle & Strength

Hypertrophy and Muscle Growth
Author:  Will Scudder

-------------------------------------------------------------

Muscle Growth Part I: Why, And How, Does A Muscle Grow And Get Stronger?
Written by: Casey_Butt
Muscle Growth Part I: Why, And How, Does A Muscle Grow And Get Stronger?


----------



## ARNIE1947 (Oct 4, 2010)

www.thecouragecorner.com.au/pdfs/muscle-Hypertrophy.pdf

a useful article found online discussing the 2 different types of hypertrophy...


----------



## ARNIE1947 (Oct 4, 2010)

Reg Park's 5x5 Program
The Original Strength and Size Routine
by the Editors


We're going to take a look at one of the very first 5x5 routines to be published, originally written in 1960 by Reg Park in his manual Strength & Bulk Training for Weight Lifters and Body Builders. The late Reg Park was a three-time Mr. Universe winner and he was one of the first bodybuilders to really push the size envelope by competing at a massive 225 pounds in the 1950s and '60s.

Oh yeah, Park is also the number one bodybuilder that little Arnie from Austria admired, respected, and hoped to someday look like. Upon seeing Park on a magazine cover for the first time, Schwarzenegger has said, "He was so powerful and rugged-looking that I decided right then and there I wanted to be a bodybuilder, another Reg Park."

T NATION | Reg Park's 5x5 Program

--------------------------------------------------------------------

The Reg Park Way To Serious Size And Strength
by Mike Mahler

Arnold Schwarzenegger often refers to Reg Park as his childhood idol and the greatest inspiration and influence on his own bodybuilding and life successes.

In this article we'll take a closer look at Reg's training philosophy and cover his very popular and highly effective 5x5 program as well. Even if you don't care about getting bigger, if you want to develop a lean and strong physique, Reg is the man to emulate.

T NATION | Reg Park Way To Serious Size And Strength

-----------------------------------------------


----------



## ARNIE1947 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Arnold schwarzenegger's terminator - 3 / workout at age -54 !!!*

FROM =

 Terminator 3 the naked truth:

 Arnold Schwarzenegger never figured the road to "I'll be back" would be so tough

Flex,

July, 2003 by Peter McGough


----------------------------------------------
 FLEX: What were the physical challenges you faced in preparing for your role in T3?

ARNOLD SCHWARZENEGGER:

 Actually it was much more difficult than I originally anticipated. I signed the deal to do T3 in November 2001 and, with filming not scheduled to begin until early April [2002],

 I was confident I had sufficient time to get into the sort of shape I wanted -- a physical shape that was compatible to how I looked in T1 and T2.

 But then, in early December, I broke six ribs in a motorcycle accident and couldn't train for three months.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

FLEX =  How did the accident occur?

It was a Sunday afternoon and I was riding through Santa Monica on my Harley, when the car in front of me suddenly braked. My front wheel hit the rear fender of the car and I ended up sliding along the road sideways.

 I was taken to the ER at St. John's Hospital, and they told me I had broken six ribs and that I couldn't work out for three months -- until early March.

 In fact, I started training again in late February, which was only six or seven weeks before shooting began.

Even disregarding the accident and being sidelined for all that time, there were two other factors that had already made the challenge of getting into shape for T3 more difficult than T1 and T2.

 First, there was the question of age. I made T1 [released in 1984] when I was 36 and T2 [released in 19911 when I was 43.

Now, at 54, I had to get into the sort of shape that was consistent with, and added authenticity to, the physique I displayed in T1 and T2. That was a challenge in itself.

Another major factor was the heart surgery [heart valve replacement] I underwent in 1997.

Since my heart operation, my doctors told me it would no longer be wise to indulge in all-out workouts using really heavy weights.

 They advised high-rep work, never going beyond failure. So I couldn't train the way I used to.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


FLEX = What sort of training program did you formulate for that three-month period?

It was very much along the lines of how I used to train for contests.

 I trained twice a day, six days a week, doing, for the most part, 15 sets a bodypart. Heeding the advice of my heart surgeon, I didn't lift maximum poundages, do forced reps or any other intensity techniques.

 Instead, I did high-rep sets to failure. I took short rests between sets.

It was basically a conditioning and hardening-up program.

Another major move was that I went back to training at World Gym, Marina del Rey, with Franco Columbu and Eddie Giuliani.

 [The former being the 1976 and '81 Mr. Olympia and a close friend of Arnold's for nearly 40 years; the latter being a stalwart of the '70s gang that made Gold's Gym, Venice, the mecca of bodybuilding.]

 For a few years, I had trained mainly at home, but I went back to World to train with Franco and Eddie as further means of motivation to get into the shape I needed in the short time available.

It turned out to be a great experience. Besides Franca and Eddie kicking me toward the shape I wanted to be in, we had some great fun and some great laughs. It rekindled all the old camaraderie we shared from years before -- it was simply a joy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 FLEX : When it came time for the nude scene, were you in the shape you wanted to be in?

 SCHWARZENEGGER : Oh, yes. When I started training in late February, I was 214 pounds,

and when it came time to shoot the scene, I was 220.

 But I had gained much more than six pounds of muscle. I was harder, more defined, much fuller.

I was the way I wanted to look, and at 220, I was exactly the same weight as I had been for Terminator 2.

Terminator 3 the naked truth: Arnold Schwarzenegger never figured the road to "I'll be back" would be so tough | Flex | Find Articles at BNET

------------------------------------------------

looks like arnie was gaining muscle which he lost during his accident ? like casey in colorado ?


----------



## ARNIE1947 (Oct 4, 2010)

arnie in hospital


----------



## cshea2 (Oct 4, 2010)

616 deadlift at 19! wow


----------



## ARNIE1947 (Oct 7, 2010)

*'' The well trained muscle increases it's ability to store more Glycogen ''*

Arnold Schwarzenegger in his '' encyclopedia '' ,  states , ''You must allow yourself to progress at a reasonable rate , and not attempt to train too intensely or with too much weight ...''.

 '' Even when you do power training , you do not necessarily go to your absolute maximum every time.

*Training moderately heavy one day and then to your limit the next is more likely to speed up your progress

 than maximum effort every time . *( page 122 ) ''

------------------------------------------------------------------------

On page (115 ) , Arnold explains , '' ... you over train a muscle , forcing it to work too hard , too quickly after the preceding excercise session , you will not give it a chance to grow and your progress will slow down . ''

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Supersaturation for Serious Muscle Size*

January 1, 2009 by Steve Holman and Jonathan Lawson


Pump, Supersaturation and Muscle Recovery

The first important point about lighter, subfailure workouts done with higher reps is that they fill up the muscles, making them look bigger, denser and more detailed.

* You do a light workout a few days after an all-out heavy workout*. You may recognize that as the way a lot of bodybuilders in the presteroid era of the ???50s and early ???60s trained.

 Those who used the system correctly got huge???no drugs, no supplements.

The reason it works is that you damage the muscles with heavy training at one workout and then at the next session give them subfailure pumping sets for supercompensation and supersaturation of glycogen???in other words, higher-rep flushing sets.

This is not a muscle-building theory. It works, big time! It will pack new size on your frame, just as it did for the bodybuilders of the golden era

. Why? One reason is that muscles are more than 70 percent water.

 What pulls water into muscles to make them big and full? 

*Glycogen from carbs.*

FROM:

Supersaturation for Serious Muscle Size | Iron Man Magazine | www.ironmanmagazine.com

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Most endurance athletes practice some form of carbo-loading on a daily basis as means to prevent glycogen depletion, aka ???the wall??? or ???bonking???, during longer training bouts.

  However, a more regimented form of_ carbohydrate loading will help ???supersaturate??? our muscle cells with glycogen _to levels 50-100% greater than baseline, thereby delaying or even eliminating that performance-declining ???wall??? during events that entail a moderate-to-high intensity for longer than 90 minutes

FROM:


CARB NEWS YOU CAN USE

File Format: Microsoft Word - View as HTML

CARB NEWS YOU CAN USE. Supersaturate Your Muscle Glycogen Stores in Only 24 Hours!!!

 By Kim Brown, MS, RD, SDTC Sports Nutritionist ...

www.infinitnutrition.eu/.../CARB NEWS YOU CAN USEtri.doc

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To maximize performance we will look at two very important energy sources; carbohydrates and fat. See what you should be doing to maximize these sources.

 By: Shannon Clark

Bodybuilding.com - Endurance Performance Fuel Sources! - Shannon Clark

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
After exercise, dietary goals are to provide adequate
fluids, electrolytes, energy, and carbohydrates to replace
muscle glycogen and ensure rapid recovery.

 A carbohydrate intake of approximately 1.0???1.5 gIkgj1
body weight (0.5???0.7 gIlbj1) during the first 30 min
and again every 2 h for 4???6 h will be adequate to replace
glycogen stores.

FROM :

Nutrition and Athletic Performance : Medicine & Science in Sports & Exercise

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Glycogen,   Synthesis *After Exercise*


    * Approximately 50%* more glycogen can be stored if carbohydrates are consumed immediately following strenuous exercise* as opposed to waiting 2 hours after exercise

    * Muscle glycogen synthesis is greater within 2 hours proceeding exercise (Friedman 1991) and greatest 45 minute post workout (Ivy JL 1988, Leven hagen DK 2001)

          o Exercise increases the muscle's sensitivity to insulin, predominately, during the 4 to 6 hours after exercise
          o During this time, muscle glycogen synthesis has been shown to be greater with ingestion of simple as compared with complex carbohydrates

          o After which, muscle glycogen can be resynthesized near pre-exercise levels within 24 hours, equivalently with either carbohydrates form

    * After 24 hours, muscle glycogen can increase very gradually, succeeding normal levels over the next few days (Ivy 1991).

    * Super glycogen saturation technique can increase amount of work by 19%

          o Old method involved glycogen depletion through an initial low carbohydrate diet followed by a high carbohydrate diet

          o Newer method suggests glycogen depletion can be obtained by repeated prolonged intense exercise with similar results

          o Repeated muscle glycogen supercompensation is not possible, however performance enhancement is maintained (McInerney 2004)

          o Carbo-loading should not be done more than 3x/year
          o Preadolescent and adolescent individuals should not carbo-load

                + instead just taper training volume and intensity days before an important event


 FROM :

Glycogen

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*More ever ,  Arnold Schwarzenegger in his ''  Encyclopedia '',  mentions  in regard to ,'' OVER TRAINING AND RECUPERATION ''

''However , Trained muscles recover from fatigue faster than untrained muscles.

 So the better you get at bodybuilding , the faster your recovery rate will be and the more intense your training program can become.. ''
( page - 115 ).
*
--------------------------------

*




YouTube - Still Pumping

  Still Pumping   BY 




YouTube Video









axelfoley133" title="Click to view this video on YouTube" target="_blank">YouTube Video





YouTube - Still Pumping

  Still Pumping   BY 




YouTube Video









axelfoley133">YouTube - Still Pumping

  Still Pumping   BY 




YouTube Video









axelfoley133" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="385">



*


----------

